# Comment se débarrasser de amac ou refog keylogger?



## bujapat (31 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous et merci d'avance pour votre aide...

Le mac mini (OS X.6.8 SnowLeopard) d'une amie a été la cible de son ex' qui y a installé amac keylogger (on en est sûrs!), sans doute aussi refog keylogger (c'est presque sûr) et peut-être d'autres... !
Le gars en question a bien sûr eu accès direct au mac via le compte administrateur (quand on aime, on peut être très imprudent!).

Voilà, j'essaie de la dépanner, mais ces saloperies sont réellement invisibles!
MacScan ne les repère pas!
On a découvert amac parce que c'était la version démo et qu'elle a demandé de s'enregistrer pour continuer à fonctionner !
Depuis, le "pirate" a encore renvoyé des captures d'écran que lui envoie on ne sait quel keylogger installé. Mon amie se sent constamment épiée (c'est le but!), c'est insupportable.

Je n'ai rien trouvé, malgré de longues heures de recherche sur le net, à part reformater le disque dur.

Bon, s'il faut le faire, on va le faire... Une autre question se pose donc : où ces logiciels espions peuvent-ils se nicher?
Et : peut-on sauvegarder tous les dossiers "documents, préférences, contacts mails, iPhoto, iTunes..." sur un disque externe pour les récupérer après reformatage du disque interne; sans risque de réinstaller un de ces logiciels espions?

Voilà, j'espère avoir été assez clair et avoir posté au bon endroit! Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jayce68 (1 Janvier 2012)

Les gens font vraiment n'importe quoi des fois, ça m'étonne toujours.

La meilleure solution reste quand même un formatage, au moins c'est sur qu'il ne restera plus de trace de ces programmes.
Une sauvegarde des données il n'y a pas de soucis, ce n'est pas un virus qui risque de se propager.


Le temps de faire les sauvegardes et d'être tranquille :

- Se déconnecter d'Internet (important)
- Changer les mots de passe de tous les comptes utilisateurs
- Changer le mot de passe de ROOT, ou vérifier s'il est désactivé
- Faire ses sauvegardes de données
- Formater, réinstaller


----------



## bujapat (1 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse, Jayce68.
Oui, certains font n'importe quoi... des malades!
On va suivre tous tes conseils!


----------



## Jayce68 (1 Janvier 2012)

De rien !

J'ai oublié un détail, changer les mots de passe (utilisateur et root) n'est pas nécessaire si tu fais la sauvegarde + réinstallation sans te reconnecter à Internet.


----------

